# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 7)



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2021)

*What are your top 5 craft books you think every craftsman should own?*








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
How'd you get the beans above the frank?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 14, 2021)

All of them....why limit yourself to 5

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm with Lou on this one. I don't have any favorites. They all have usefull information in them. But I will also say that I probably go back to magazines more than anything else for information and projects to build. I often see things in magazines that make me want to try a new technique. I do have a small woodworking book library. And a huge collection of magazines in storage tubs.
I will say that my Sam Maloof books are my favorites and I cherish them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 14, 2021)

That will depend on what specialties that particular craftsman is into. There is only one book that is "must have" for all. And I wont limit that to crafts people. 
A wood identification guide is the only other book I can think of that is universally applicable to woodcraft.
I have moved several times recently so I had to go through my hoard. Your reference needs change as you learn. I will just say that. Add to that, it isn't hard to fill a pickup truck with woodworking books. I have done it in a clean out while preparing to move.
But I like books.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2021)

*Bible*, Eric Meier's book *Wood*, *Trees of* "where ever they live" and then 2 that focus on the craft they love.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm in agreement with Lou and Greg. I've got a ton of books and magazines I use frequently. I have a few scroll saw pattern books I use. Also like Greg, my Sam Maloof books are my favorite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a good number of woodworking books, some of them great, some of them not quite what I thought they might be, but still some useful information. I also have some books that are more of a collection of plans or drawings, so not something you'd necessarily read cover to cover, but more use or read the sections or plans you need/want to.

But there is one that stands out as the best one I've read yet. 52 Boxes in 52 Weeks. It's more than just about box building, but really approaches the topics of design and aesthetics as well. The author has also since released another book - one on Kumiko - that I've heard is good. It's been tempting to pick it up, but I'm not sure I have the patience for Kumiko work (even for as beautiful as I think it looks.)

One book that I have, but haven't had a chance to read yet, but am really looking forward to reading, is The Why & How of Woodworking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 14, 2021)

Sadly, with the invent of the internet and the development of cheap but quality video cameras, "how to" books are fast going the way of 33rp's, 8 track tapes and cd's. Well made videos that actually demonstrate the steps to complete any chosen craft and show the precise details are so much easier to learn from. That said I still get a certain satisfaction from having a well stocked library. I won't even try to speak for woodworking but I have a better than average bookcase full of fly fishing and fly tying books.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2021)

Books? Magazines? Naw just YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Sadly, with the invent of the internet and the development of cheap but quality video cameras, "how to" books are fast going the way of 33rp's, 8 track tapes and cd's. Well made videos that actually demonstrate the steps to complete any chosen craft and show the precise details are so much easier to learn from. That said I still get a certain satisfaction from having a well stocked library. I won't even try to speak for woodworking but I have a better than average bookcase full of fly fishing and fly tying books.


Looks we posted at the same time. I def agree with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Books? Magazines? Naw just YouTube.


Dam pup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Feb 14, 2021)

I do like a good book. Everyone should read Raffan’s. But it’s a little harder to translate subtle adjustments by reading about them— I’m spoiled and like to “see” things change in real time without having to try to picture it in my head and reproduce it— hence the internet.
Don’t get me wrong, I can read about using tools and get there, but I’m a much better visual learner— once I see it, can usually do it (faster than reading about it).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 17, 2021)

A good friend bought me a book on joinery and although I have not made boxes and such yet, I really love that book. Not at home right now, will have to look it up when I get home, but really like it. Although I use the internet more and more, like my dad, I love to feel a book in my hands.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 17, 2021)

Consider these two as the most influential to me. David influenced me greatly in the early 90s and I have adopted his methodology and techniques more than any other. Richard has authored several outstanding books but this one focuses on design. Once proficient at the mechanics of turning, design in terms of scale, proportion and details is the other critical factor in creating a successful piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> A good friend bought me a book on “loinery “.....


Is this an old hippie term... or in reference to meat preparation???
JK—— just caught my eye.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Is this an old hippie term... or in reference to meat preparation???
> JK—— just caught my eye.....


As in = Me Tarzan - You Jane. My it sure is breezy swinging through the trees wearing this loincloth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

Now as far as books. I've got 2 real purdy wood id books, but have not opened them in 20 years or more. I bought a bunch of turning books - actually all I could find back 20-25 years ago but generally used them for shape ideas - although Raffans were probably my favs. Have very few general woodworking books - although I do have a few "antique" ones that are pretty cool. For all of us that might not be as good as a woodworker as others, I have a slew of Meat Smoking/BBQ/Charcuterie books so's I have a use for my discards/failures. I get a lot of ideas and how-tos from Pinterest and youtube. It's a blast to search and look over those depositories of information! Magazines, bought a few woodturning ones, but not many woodworking ones. My favorite wood magazine is Chip Chats - put out by The National Woodcarver Association. Not much how-to's but real fun to see what others are doing. Another book I like is an older book solely on the subject of Antique Miniature Furniture. When I retire, that is something I will do! As with Doug, I have an extensive library of fly fishing books as well as many other subjects.

Iff'n anybody wants to know - My most cherished non-fiction in no particular order

1912 Building Code for Nashville - 32mo sized, probably 60 pages in total. So different than current.
1937 or so - The Scenic Resources of the TN Valley by the TVA - survey of all the scenic spots in anticipation of the upcoming park system- where to put the parks.
Crockett's Victory Garden - He had a grasp of gardening that few possess!
Garrison/Carmichael bamboo rod book - took me a while to get a copy. 
Schmookler Sils 3 vol set of Classic Salmon Fly materials and Forgotten Flies.
Several 16th Century volumes - mostly in Latin
1621 edition of the King James - 400 years old this year!
Really old volume of Pilgrims Progress
A tattered and worn and well-used handwritten moonshiner's recipe book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2021)

I want the last one!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I want the last one!!!!


Careful! The PoPo will be after ya...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Careful! The PoPo will be after ya...


He is the pope, lol. Go figure.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> He is the pope, lol. Go figure.......


Yeah. I know. That's why I couldn't resist a poke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

It looks like it lived 30 years in the front pocket of someone's Bibb overalls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 19, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Is this an old hippie term... or in reference to meat preparation???
> JK—— just caught my eye.....


I certainky missed it...……...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 19, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I certainky missed it...……...


oK, after 15 minutes I finally GOT IT!!! At least I think I do! I've got snow on the brain this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

